# Advice on building an outdoor arena?



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm interested in this too, if anyone has any advice.

Though for footing, I don't think that mixing the dirt is correct- Leveling, compacting then sand if I recal correctly???


----------



## newbierider (Mar 15, 2010)

I am interested in this also. My horses are in the desert so the ground is like sand but probably coarser grained. It seems any time I read about arena preparation it is always complex and costly. If you just want a safe place for the kids to practice riding, trotting and figure 8's do I need to have special footing? 
looking forward to suggestions with you on low cost arena prep


----------

